# Wanted: A river home



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I have a dream of living very close to a river, preferably with at least an acre.

I would love a small cabin or even a well kept mobile home. Privacy would be great.

I have been looking in Eastern Tenn., North and South Carolina but am open to any warmer climate.

So I am asking for your help. If you know of any river property with a small home please let me know.

I have a small budget. It would need to be less than 50 thousand

Thank you!

P.S. even a creek would work.....


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

There are plenty of choices in North Florida , in very rural areas . Expect to pay more for living on the river, but I see cabins , mobile homes for sale quite often at decent prices . Be AWARE, that these rivers MAY flood !

Here is an example.

http://listings.point2.com/1175129318/?noreturn=1


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah it does seem like I pipe dream but I gotta try....maybe a large creek would best suit my budget.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

The listing I posted above can take you back to their home page, which has many other listings for lots, land, along N. Florida rivers , with many under $50,000


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

In my fifteen years living along a creek, I learned 100 year flood plain maps are a joke, especially in an area that went through a 2,250 year flood. Fortunately the original builders of the house in the 1860s weren't fools. They located the house on a bluff that was high enough to assure it would never flood.


----------



## moxiegal62 (Nov 28, 2013)

Have you thought of checking bank repo properties? In the states you are looking in? We got ours that way......almost pennies on the dollar. Granted, it might need some work, (our did and does), but it has no mortgage, and we can do repairs and improvements as needed.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Flood plain maps were updated after all those hurricanes we had in some years back. Still, buy a lot high off the rivers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

I pm'd you..


----------



## oldudbob (Feb 5, 2004)

I recommend that you look at Ashe County, NC for a river property. Ashe County is rural county located in the North West corner of NC. There are two rivers in Ashe County; the North Fork of the New River and the South Fork of the New River. Both of these two rivers are nice canoe/kayaking and fishing rivers that come together before running in to Virginia. 

Ashe County has a very non-diverse population of about 27,000 people. The town of Jefferson is the county seat. The two largest towns; Jefferson and West Jefferson are active communities with a Large Walmart, a Lowe's Building Supply and many grocery and retail stores. It has one of the best school systems in NC.

It is a gun friendly place that is mostly conservative politically. The cost of land/homes and taxes are reasonable. 

The following are links to three of the large Real Estate Agencies in the area. 

http://www.regencypropertiesnc.com/
http://parkerburgessrealty.com/default.asp?content=search&menu_id=222944
http://mountainscaperealty.com/properties/index.php?cPath=5

Please let me know if I can provide you with any additional information regarding Ashe County.

oldudbob 

([email protected])


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you checked out land watch?
http://www.landwatch.com/

You can refine your search in several ways. And, it looks like contact info is fairly complete. A big help for someone who lives a good distance away from their target area.


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

moxiegal62 said:


> Have you thought of checking bank repo properties? In the states you are looking in? We got ours that way......almost pennies on the dollar. Granted, it might need some work, (our did and does), but it has no mortgage, and we can do repairs and improvements as needed.


Is there a particular way to go about checking for those bank foreclosures? I've contacted banks personally in the past but not one has responded. There must be some sort of listing.
Thanks


----------

